# 453                                                      [CLOSED!] Nooks Buying Turnips for 453 bells!



## michealsmells (Oct 2, 2020)

Nooks is buying turnips for 453!

Able's is also selling impish horns, which you are welcome to buy but please be quick for others. I'll be accepting people 2 at a time.

No entry fee! Tips are accepted but not required in the slightest.

If interested in tipping, I'm interested in stones and other material related to spookytime. Any extra spooky DIYs you have, as well! Again, tipping is NOT required.

Also this is my first time using the built in Dodo Code feature, so y'all are my guinea pigs.


----------



## Kressica (Oct 2, 2020)

May i visit?! I tip!


----------



## michealsmells (Oct 2, 2020)

Kressica said:


> May i visit?! I tip!



Allowed you in!


----------



## Katiehartx (Oct 2, 2020)

Let me know when it is reopened!


----------



## Nooblord (Oct 2, 2020)

I’d like to come sell when you return.


----------



## michealsmells (Oct 2, 2020)

Katiehartx said:


> Let me know when it is reopened!



It's reopened! Like my post and I'll let you on in!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



Nooblord said:


> I’d like to come sell when you return.



Reopened! Like my post and I'll let you in!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



Nooblord said:


> I’d like to come sell when you return.



Allowed!


----------



## Supka (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi, is it still possible to visit?


----------



## michealsmells (Oct 2, 2020)

Supka said:


> Hi, is it still possible to visit?



Sure is! Sorry for my late replies, I'm cleaning my fish tanks as we speak lmao. Lemme allow ya and you can come right through!

Axel is also crafting a spooky table if you need it!


----------



## Katiehartx (Oct 2, 2020)

Hey, can I come over?


----------



## michealsmells (Oct 2, 2020)

Katiehartx said:


> Hey, can I come over?



Youre allowed in! I'll lead ya to the shop and back to the airport. I'll also lead you to Axel who's crafting the spooky table last I checked


----------



## magnocloud (Oct 2, 2020)

Hello! Can I go to sell my turnips?


----------



## michealsmells (Oct 2, 2020)

magnocloud said:


> Hello! Can I go to sell my turnips?



Added you to queue! I'll contact you when room clears up.

Also, Axel stopped crafting, so I'm gonna find who is.


----------



## Katiehartx (Oct 2, 2020)

Yay cool ok! Coming then


michealsmells said:


> Youre allowed in! I'll lead ya to the shop and back to the airport. I'll also lead you to Axel who's crafting the spooky table last I checked


----------



## Supka (Oct 2, 2020)

michealsmells said:


> Added you to queue! I'll contact you when room clears up.
> 
> Also, Axel stopped crafting, so I'm gonna find who is.


On my way (Hwünon from Ker Skop)


----------



## magnocloud (Oct 2, 2020)

michealsmells said:


> Added you to queue! I'll contact you when room clears up.
> 
> Also, Axel stopped crafting, so I'm gonna find who is.


Thank you!! Ill be waiting


----------



## Supka (Oct 2, 2020)

Do you allow multiple trips?


----------



## michealsmells (Oct 2, 2020)

Supka said:


> Do you allow multiple trips?


Totally! Especially since traffic is slow, make as many trips as ya need.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



magnocloud said:


> Thank you!! Ill be waiting


Alright, allowing you in!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



Supka said:


> Do you allow multiple trips?



Lmao, didn't realize you were still doing trips! I'll reallow you for now then!


----------



## azurill (Oct 2, 2020)

Hello If your still open may I please sell turnips. One trip Kaylynne  from Serenity


----------



## Sheydra (Oct 2, 2020)

If your still open could I get a trip for me and my hubby?


----------



## michealsmells (Oct 2, 2020)

azurill said:


> Hello If your still open may I please sell turnips. One trip Kaylynne  from Serenity



Yep still open! I'm allowing you in right now!!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



Sheydra said:


> If your still open could I get a trip for me and my hubby?



Sure thing! Allowing you now.


----------



## azurill (Oct 2, 2020)

michealsmells said:


> Yep still open! I'm allowing you in right now!!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020
> 
> ...


Thank you so much


----------

